# Is there any difference?



## AL1CE (Jul 2, 2014)

Is there any real difference between the negative traits of an ESFP personality type and Histrionic personality disorder?


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Yes. "Negative traits of an ESFP" sounds a lot more respectful of a person.


----------



## AL1CE (Jul 2, 2014)

ESFP negative traits

May be seen by others as unnecessarily coarse in their behaviour and life choices.
May be unable to value or may ignore the preferences and needs of others.
May perceive even the most careful and objective criticism as simply a ploy to spoil their enjoyment of life.
May have skewed or unrealistic ideas about the feelings of others.
May be unable to acknowledge or hear anything that would lead to second thoughts or a more careful appreciation.
May blame their problems on the world at large, seeing themselves as frustrated heroes battling against the odds.
May become totally self-focused and oblivious to the havoc they wreak on others feelings.
May uncaringly use totally innapropriate social behavior simply to make a point.
May be overbearing in their judgements upon the taste and dress of others.
May come across to others as boastful and rash in their attitudes.
May rationalise the ways of the world in the most inane or simplistic ways.
May believe the most extraordinary things about inanimate objects and their workings.
May feel overwhelmed with tension and stress when driven into a situation which requires deep and careful consideration.
Under great stress, may feel the world around them is alive with dark, unseen influences.


----------



## AL1CE (Jul 2, 2014)

Some symptoms of Histrionic Personality Disorder

Be uncomfortable unless he or she is the center of attention
Dress provocatively and/or exhibit inappropriately seductive or flirtatious behavior
Shift emotions rapidly
Act very dramatically, as though performing before an audience, with exaggerated emotions and expressions, yet appears to lack sincerity
Be overly concerned with physical appearance
Constantly seek reassurance or approval
Be gullible and easily influenced by others
Be excessively sensitive to criticism or disapproval
Have a low tolerance for frustration and be easily bored by routine, often beginning projects without finishing them or skipping from one event to another
Not think before acting
Make rash decisions
Be self-centered and rarely show concern for others
Have difficulty maintaining relationships, often seeming fake or shallow in their dealings with others


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

"Personality disorder" is a terrible phrase. A personality cannot be ordered or disordered.


----------



## AL1CE (Jul 2, 2014)

I think really what it means is acceptable Vs unacceptable. Or even weird Vs normal. The term personality disorder was almost certainly thought up by an STJ.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

Interesting. I don't have enough knowledge or experience with histrionic (or any other) personality disorders to really say, but I do think that unhealthy people of different personality types tend toward different types of disorders. I know a woman who I believe is an ESTP and tends toward very unhealthy or personality disorder, although I'm far from qualified to diagnose her. But I've seen her do some terrible things, and heard her say some crazy things. Her Ni leaps to some wild and terrible conclusions about other people and their motives. She's an incredibly smart and talented woman, she would just be better off focusing her energy in the practical realm than the hidden, inner one, because she gets obsessed with it and she gets it all wrong. She's not your ordinary gossip. She's done some real damage to people and groups and the only people she can keep as friends are Te-doms who don't do drama, because that boat won't float with them and she knows it so she doesn't even try. So, my point is, I think ESxPs tend to a certain kind of personality disorder. I know an INFJ who is also a very unstable personality, as in not normal, but she tends to a different kind of instability.


----------



## TimShen (Jul 31, 2014)

personality disorder is a mental status., negative traits are personality.,
is there a convergence btw both?? 

hmmmm., your question is intricated n interesting.,
all mbti personalities own self negative traits.,this is almost inevitable., 

as i knew., all artisans are self-centered., including ESFPs., however., 
i believe there is a boundary btw self-centered and narcissism.,

my father is one of ESFPs., he just likes to goofy around among friends.,
irresponsible.,lol....:kitteh:...well.,what can i say., there is how who he is., 

let me mark this on first., hmmm., i think the disorder., 
you might consider to read "narcissism epidemic".,
i believe the answers are in this book., i will come back later on.,
see if there is properly answers i can state them...


----------

